# What are my chances getting in?



## xterra55 (Mar 15, 2007)

So I know the whole process is very time consuming and selective. My question is I just moved to a new town so I do not have "Residency" anywhere but I am a bilingual hispanic female. Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Being a bilingual female certainly increases your stock dramatically. The problem is that one never knows what departments will be calling for a Spanish-speaking list, a female list, etc.

If you're taking the upcoming CS exam, be sure to pick the Transit Police as one of your choices.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

you will have some favor i beleave


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

MBTA all the way... good luck to you.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah mbta would be a good shot for you


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about the physical test either..they put steps to ensure all will pass.


----------



## xterra55 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies they were all very helpful


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

mmmmm bilingual female.. wait, damn never mind sorry...


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Deuce said:


> mmmmm bilingual female.. wait, damn never mind sorry...


Shouldn't the above post be moved to the sexual harassment thread???


----------



## xterra55 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes probably.... Calm down Deuce!


----------

